# cat in heat losing weight



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

My cat Mia is 18months old and had a failed mating earlier in the year she began calling again about 6 weeks ago and has called on and off about every 10days and it lasts about 4 days. I have no stud lined up for her as I thought she as finished for the year. My stud is only 6 and a half months and nowhere near ready, she has begun losing weight and im concerned. Any advice? Could she call all winter or will she stop?


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Some cats do call all year round, so you might have to take her to stud


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Problem with this time of year is like a catch 22 , you take her to stud and it knocks her off call for a few weeks and if she is outside at the studs she probably wont call till you get her home again as i presume she lives indoors rather then in a pen outside.

I generallly have to grin and bear it in the winter months because of this and the cats do lose condition, the other option of which i havent gone down that road is Ovarid to knock them off call.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The weight loss could be down to stress.

Don't worry too much about it! She will be stressed due to being in heat and then a failed mating only to start calling again!

Queens do get stressed when they call to no avail. 

And yes some cats do call all year! Especially if they are house cats! Due to heating etc!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minnii did this and got almost skeletal - in the end I had to mate her or spay her.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies much appreciated. I took her to the vets today as her booster was due and the vet said she wasnt underweight and not to worry too much. Yes she does live inside at nightime but spends all day out in her run, she has been out all night as well. 

My breeder friend has got a stud I now have on standy by if she gets too bad and she allowd me to have him here so wont mean moving Mia as this always knocks her off call.

Thanks again guys any more thoughts would be great.


----------

